

An obvious jerk who thinks highly of his rockstar status - mrjasonroy
http://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-meetup-for-rockstar-designers-in-SF

======
instakill
First thing that pops into mind is the Dunning-Kruger effect
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect>

~~~
mrjasonroy
Perfect explanation.

